# walking routes around malaga?



## jsandersonspain (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi all, 
I`m currently swap between work in the uk (1 week) & living in spain (3 weeks) at a time, Back home in Yorkshire i had lots of choices for walking routes across the moors & lake district . 8-12 hr treks, no kidding. 
As you can tell im an outdoorsy person (who works in IT, D`oh).
wondering if anyone else has any good routes in the malaga area, i`m even willing to move home for it, so anywhere in the south really.

Thanks all

Joseph


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I hope this will help - there is so much wonderful walking country in Malaga province, enjoy!


Google Translate


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jsandersonspain said:


> Hi all,
> I`m currently swap between work in the uk (1 week) & living in spain (3 weeks) at a time, Back home in Yorkshire i had lots of choices for walking routes across the moors & lake district . 8-12 hr treks, no kidding.
> As you can tell im an outdoorsy person (who works in IT, D`oh).
> wondering if anyone else has any good routes in the malaga area, i`m even willing to move home for it, so anywhere in the south really.
> ...


Walking routes is one thing that Spain's not short on and there are loads of Internet pages and a wealth of books on the subject. Just Google to your heart's content in English and Spanish. The only problem for me would be the heat. We once went to La Sierra de Las Nieves in August and I don't know where that place got its name from 'cos it was the sierra of relentless heat when we were there. We even put out a small fire!!


----------



## Sailor 36 (May 3, 2014)

I am moving to Estepona area in September and also like walking - is there such a thing as a walking club in that area?


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

The walking is fabulous, but I don't recommend it between mid May and the end of September.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Sailor 36 said:


> I am moving to Estepona area in September and also like walking - is there such a thing as a walking club in that area?


Found this via a Google search (it's translated via Google so sounds a bit garbled) - they do hiking as well as climbing, click on the Activities tab for more details:-


GRUME | Grupo de Montaña Estepona


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

As said serious walking in summer months is a no no. We have been up Maroma but that was in October. Also the rio chillar. You can also park at the airfield in trapiche and walk upto the stupa. Thanks Lynn for that link it looks interesting. It may be an idea to start a walking thread where if you have done a walk you can advise start points and such.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Have a look at senderistas.eu


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

rjnpenang said:


> Have a look at senderistas.eu


Thanks are these walks free. The site looks good.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Swerve said:


> As said serious walking in summer months is a no no. We have been up Maroma but that was in October. Also the rio chillar. You can also park at the airfield in trapiche and walk upto the stupa. Thanks Lynn for that link it looks interesting. It may be an idea to start a walking thread where if you have done a walk you can advise start points and such.


I think I mentioned on another thread recently that we'd enjoyed the walk from Ventas de Zafarraya to Periana, along the route of the old railway track. It's 10km and was great for somebody like me who doesn't like steep, narrow mountain paths with a sheer drop at the side! We caught the Granada bus which leaves Velez-Malaga every morning, Monday-Friday at 8.25 am, got off at V de Z, had breakfast in a nice bar near the old original railway station building (the bar has a humungous old tiled stove in the centre and in the restaurant dining room is a massive old boiler used when the bar was an old mill, well worth a look. Great coffee too.), walked to Periana, had lunch there and caught the 4.00 pm bus back to Velez. Wouldn't be too strenuous even in hot weather, I wouldn't have thought, if you have enough water and a hat. There are lovely views of Lake Vinuela and down to the village of Guaro at several points along the route.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

The Senderistas.eu charge 5 euros a year membership, a bargain!, plus a contribution if you're car sharing.

The U3A Marbella also has a good walking group, a hill walk (more like a route march)) and a country walk. The Fuengirola U3A also arranges walks on a Sat. Morning as does the Ayuntamiento de Mijas.

However, most of these groups don't walk in the summer months.


----------

